# Suho Meso (smoked beef and pork)



## lltrevll (Feb 1, 2013)

Pork butt chunks after first week prepping for second salting and rotation re stack and back to frig.












20130126_044043.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 1, 2013






Three and a half weeks later rinsing and soaking for a hour to balance out salt












20130131_071612.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 1, 2013






Beef same step












20130131_071605.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 1, 2013






Now its hanging beef and pork to dry and get that shiny surface before I start the smoke












20130131_083955.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 1, 2013






A little bit of apple and hickory chunks and happy smoking












20130131_163613.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 1, 2013






Day 2 of cold smoking












Suho meso day 2.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 2, 2013
__ 1






Day 10 finished now has to sit in smoker to air out for few days.












20130206_154436.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 10, 2013






Ok I couldn't wait a few dsys so I tried a few 












20130209_222147.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 10, 2013


















20130209_224840.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 10, 2013






After 6 weeks beef is finally done. 












20130214_154603.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 16, 2013






Pork












20130214_171850.jpg



__ lltrevll
__ Feb 16, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks really good so far - count me in!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 1, 2013)

I am watching!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks interesting. How about some more information the process and the ingredients used.


----------

